# matt castle



## ILM (Sep 7, 2014)

Nice to see he's having a good start this year


----------



## dux (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm not the only one who thinks he's under the radar? I have no issues with he being the starting qb. He gets a bad rap for being a back up. With his weapons he doesn't need to be super star ..


----------



## kelly4 (Sep 9, 2014)

Vikings, sitting atop the division! 

Guess what team won by the largest margin this weekend? Yep, the Vikes!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 9, 2014)

Yeah he's been playing good, and our back up is great as well. Fuck ponder.


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 9, 2014)

I thought I liked you guys and then this shit...Chi town bitches you guys get third in the division over the pack........okay Im a little delusional ...Lions looked like super bowl champs on monday night though.... I will continue to like you guys as long as you beat the packers... maybe we can come to some kind of wild card agreement


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 14, 2014)

Fuck cassel! Vikes played like shit today. I want to see some Bridgewater action.


----------



## ILM (Sep 21, 2014)

Ya the pats smacked em around a bit last week that's fo sho


----------



## ILM (Sep 21, 2014)

He's out of the game he's playing now
out for the rest of game with a hurt toe


----------

